# Expanding my Rum Horizon...



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Cant search for rum sadly due to the length, I've worked my way through some of the better rums available to me such as Pyrat XO, Pyrat Pistol, Mount Gay Eclipse, Mount Gay Extra Old, Cruzan, etc.

Anyone got some good suggestions on what else to try?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Centenario 20year Special Edition Rum....wonderful stuff, Chris. :2


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Anyone got some good suggestions on what else to try?


You can try this at the Herf on Saturday.:ss


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Yea, unfortunately i developed a bit of a taste aversion to rum!
First time i got sick was when i had half the bottle to myself, stupid, stupid, stuff... But is there anything like a ''mild'' rum?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I need to find a good retailer to order Havana Club, Zacapa, and Centenario, but lost my bookmarks for them, I will try to find them again. Finding a great rum around here is difficult, to say the least. I need a little love from the brothers down south to give me a hand on sources if I don't find them.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Diplomatico, zaya, neisson, zacapa, havanna club, edmundo dantes.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I like Rum as well so here is a little help&#8230;

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148651
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12339
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133790
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133601
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=132500
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128171
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=112625
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111385
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109299
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98285
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102325
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97176
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=93919
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74587
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86909
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68267
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49534
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32338
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21722

There are more but these are the most recent threads.

Happy sipping :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> You can try this at the Herf on Saturday.:ss


Yes, please!

My favorites are Zaya and Ron Zacapa 23yr.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Appleton Estates makes a mighty tasty 21 year aged rum. I have only found it at a single store, and the owner special orders it. runs around $40 here. Probably NOT in the same class as some I see listed before my suggestion, but I can't find any of those here, either. Bama's ABC board has a tight control, and we basically get access only to those bottles that someone is paying kickbacks to get on the state's ABC list. (spoken from experience from a time in the past that my father was trying to get a Honduras Rum on the list so he could be the importer. Still a lot of graft in Alabama Politics - I know that surprises everyone!!)


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm really liking Ron Pampero Aniversario lately, and Ron del Barilito-3 Star is an all-time favorite. Ron Zacapa, Zaya, and Diplomatico are sweeter than most rums, usually easier for people to drink neat because the sugar seems to soften the alcohol burn. The Pampero and Barilito are a little drier, and a bit heavier on the oak flavors.

When I think 'mild' rums, I go to Puerto Rico (Barilito). Cruzan Single Barrel Estate or Black Diamond is pretty 'mild' also. It's still an 80 proof liquor so it's got a bit of a burn, but the flavors aren't overwhelming at all. I like this in the summer time, somehow the lighter flavors suit me more, while in the winter I like the heavier rums like Zacapa.

Rhum Agricole (La Favorite, Neisson, etc) is somewhere in between. It's rum, but it tastes so different it gets a unique category in my book. Tends to have a more 'floral' flavor. Definitely NOT the typical molasses tastes you'll get with most other rums, not as sweet or full-bodied as Zaya/Zacapa, not as mild as Cruzan, but still on the lighter end of the spectrum. Another summer rum for me.

I usually avoid white rum, but I was pleasantly surprised by 10 Cane. It's overhyped and slightly overpriced (mine was gifted), but I'd be happy drinking it on ice, and I'll bet it'd be great in a mojito. White Rhum Agricole isn't bad either, but I'm not a fan of most 'bar' rums.

Almost forgot, grab a bottle of Gosling's Black Seal Rum. Different flavor altogether. Heavy and full-bodied, not very sweet, not too harsh, excellent on the rocks or mixed, and affordable. Heavier on the molasses character, but easy to drink. Avoid Myers, Gosling's is the only black rum that matters.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mark C said:


> I'm really liking Ron Pampero Aniversario lately, and Ron del Barilito-3 Star is an all-time favorite. Ron Zacapa, Zaya, and Diplomatico are sweeter than most rums, usually easier for people to drink neat because the sugar seems to soften the alcohol burn. The Pampero and Barilito are a little drier, and a bit heavier on the oak flavors.
> 
> When I think 'mild' rums, I go to Puerto Rico (Barilito). Cruzan Single Barrel Estate or Black Diamond is pretty 'mild' also. It's still an 80 proof liquor so it's got a bit of a burn, but the flavors aren't overwhelming at all. I like this in the summer time, somehow the lighter flavors suit me more, while in the winter I like the heavier rums like Zacapa.
> 
> ...


The 10 Cane really shines in a mojito. 
:2


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Zaya and Flor De Cana 18 are my two favorites.


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll probably get beaten for this but..

I have fallen in love with Captain Morgan Private Stock.
Dark (but not really dark), sweet, tasty. Pretty mild, too.

Haven't seen it outside of the US though, and it isn't available everywhere there either.. the tax free shop at Newark / Liberty airport has it at least :tu (and some place in Atlanta, my brother told me).

/Pac


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Pac said:


> I'll probably get beaten for this but..
> 
> I have fallen in love with Captain Morgan Private Stock.
> Dark (but not really dark), sweet, tasty. Pretty mild, too.
> ...


I just finish a bottle of this-not too shabby. Sometimes the spicy is good(cold snowy nights)


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Ron Matusaken gran reserva


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Pac said:


> I have fallen in love with Captain Morgan Private Stock. Dark (but not really dark), sweet, tasty. Pretty mild, too.


I like a little Captain every now and again. Try Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum. It seems to be fairly easy to find and I like it better than the Captain. The flavors seem a bit more 'natural' to me, CM has a sort of 'chemical' flavor, kinda like what you get with artificial flavorings/sweeteners.


----------



## Joshuwa1 (Apr 17, 2008)

By far.....Flor De Cana...any age, but the 18yr is perfect for a mojito.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mark C said:


> I'm really liking Ron Pampero Aniversario lately, and Ron del Barilito-3 Star is an all-time favorite. Ron Zacapa, Zaya, and Diplomatico are sweeter than most rums, usually easier for people to drink neat because the sugar seems to soften the alcohol burn. The Pampero and Barilito are a little drier, and a bit heavier on the oak flavors.
> 
> When I think 'mild' rums, I go to Puerto Rico (Barilito). Cruzan Single Barrel Estate or Black Diamond is pretty 'mild' also. It's still an 80 proof liquor so it's got a bit of a burn, but the flavors aren't overwhelming at all. I like this in the summer time, somehow the lighter flavors suit me more, while in the winter I like the heavier rums like Zacapa.
> 
> ...


Excellent Post Mark!

Personally, I prefer Rhum Agricole from Martinique. Very unique flavor, as Mark noted, which I find buttery, floral, grassy, and nutty. I enjoy the lack of molasses flavor and the use of pure sugar cane imparts a much fresher taste, IMHO. I like Neisson Reserve Speciale the best, and if you cant find it locally, its worth ordering online. This site has a store locator for both Neisson and La Favorite Rhum Agricole:

Store Locator

Venezuelan rums tend to be my second favorites: Pampero Anniversario, Santa Teresa, and Diplomatico are all great.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

If you're not in the US there is a rum called Havana Club. It's Cuban Rum that is aged in oak barrels. It has a very distinct whiskey taste to it. I have enjoyed it on a number of occasions.

Munt.



Sancho said:


> Cant search for rum sadly due to the length, I've worked my way through some of the better rums available to me such as Pyrat XO, Pyrat Pistol, Mount Gay Eclipse, Mount Gay Extra Old, Cruzan, etc.
> 
> Anyone got some good suggestions on what else to try?


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I like a little Captain every now and again. Try Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum. It seems to be fairly easy to find and I like it better than the Captain. The flavors seem a bit more 'natural' to me, CM has a sort of 'chemical' flavor, kinda like what you get with artificial flavorings/sweeteners.


Great call! Love Sailor Jerry, it's cheaper then capt or bicardi more flavor and more bite. It's not quite as refined as some of the others but still darn good and perfect for mixing.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Ace$nyper said:


> Great call! Love Sailor Jerry, it's cheaper then capt or bicardi more flavor and *more bite*. It's not quite as refined as some of the others but still darn good and perfect for mixing.


That reminds me, probably ought to point out it's 90 proof instead of the usual 80. :al


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

fwiw,

The intel I've come into suggests Zaya is terminated. It may pick up production elsewhere but I believe the last bottles of ILdG produced Zaya are in the distribution channels or already on & off shelves. You'll notice the price is shooting up and favorite locations are either low or completely out of stock.

Given that Diageo took over distribution (and from what I understand) with an option to buy ILdG altogether with-in 2 years, I'm also inclined to say that now might be a good time to tuck away any Zacapa or Botran wishes just in case anything else quietly goes out of print.
:2


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I just read the same rumors yesterday: http://www.ministryofrum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1445. Do you have a different source?

I knew I should have bought that bottle last December....


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Mark C said:


> I just read the same rumors yesterday: http://www.ministryofrum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1445. Do you have a different source?
> 
> I knew I should have bought that bottle last December....


You mean different_source_ of information - right? If so, yes, mine came via a sales rep. for one of the state's major distributors. What the forum there says is pretty much in line with the warning I received, though it hasn't been solidly confirmed thus far (no official announcement that I am aware of).

Flor de Cana went through a similar change of hands to Skyy not too long back. I take nothing for granted and grabbed a couple of my favorite iterations.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

I recently picked up a bottle of Santa Teresa 1796 to try and I think I've found a new favorite. To my taste buds, this is awesome. It's Venezuelan.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

any other rhum agricole recomendations? Im having a hrd time locating any that have been talked about so far


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Sancho said:


> any other rhum agricole recomendations? Im having a hrd time locating any that have been talked about so far


Not meaning to be belligerent... what are the names of the ones that have been talked about?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Chè said:


> Not meaning to be belligerent... what are the names of the ones that have been talked about?


I know we've mentioned Clement, Neisson, and La Favorite. I sent Sancho samples of the Clement Blanc and Neisson Reserve Speciale. I haven't ever found La Favorite myself.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

rizzle said:


> I recently picked up a bottle of Santa Teresa 1796 to try and I think I've found a new favorite. To my taste buds, this is awesome. It's Venezuelan.


excellent choice:tpd:


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm partial to 151.

:al

But, I like Meyers Dark Jamaican Rum too.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Mark C said:


> I know we've mentioned Clement, Neisson, and La Favorite. I sent Sancho samples of the Clement Blanc and Neisson Reserve Speciale. I haven't ever found La Favorite myself.


Thanks, was asking to make sure I don't simply mention the same.

Rhum JM, Saint James & Depaz are 3 more that come to mind that can be had in the US. Many consider Barbancourt to be agricultural rhum, too - (not officially listed as such though).


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

New guy here. If you like rum, here is the mother site for discussing it. Really friendly forum, and exceptionally experienced subscribers. Some cigar talk there too.

Ministry Of Rum

Oh....my posting name says it all! Rum and Cigars! As close as I get to heaven on earth. El Dorado 15 is a great cigar rum, by the way, but many of the prior posts have covered a wide range of my favorites.

Lew


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Ace$nyper said:


> Great call! Love Sailor Jerry, it's cheaper then capt or bicardi more flavor and more bite. It's not quite as refined as some of the others but still darn good and perfect for mixing.


Yeah, another thread here turned me onto this stuff... makes a hell of a rum and coke!

Venturing into the more expensive rums sounds delicious and all this talk of rum really is really making me thirsty.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Pampero said:


> New guy here. If you like rum, here is the mother site for discussing it. Really friendly forum, and exceptionally experienced subscribers. Some cigar talk there too.
> 
> Ministry Of Rum
> 
> ...


Welcome to Club Stogie Lew!

I've been reading that site for years, though never posted much. I'm much happier with the newer forums than the old ones on the egullet site. I take it you're Lew Barrett on that site? If so, thanks for the response to my Angostura question! (I'm MarkVT on those forums). Been on vacation/busy for awhile and haven't tried the DPG + 1919 yet, but it's on the 'to do' list.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I recommend picking up a bottle of Brazilian Cachaca...very tasty :tu

If you have a BevMo they have a nice selection of Rums and Cachaca


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

I am Mark! Came over here to check it out and decided to hang around a bit. 
Clearly my handle here covers both interest! Glad I could help you over there!
Can't see how you can go wrong with that combo.
Lew


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Well my horizon is expanding nicely thanks to help of several botl:

Currently stocking:
Pyrat Pistol (I couldn't find any difference between it and XO except the cool bottle)
Pyrat XO Reserve
1 Barrel
Gosling Black Seal (awesome for the price)
Brugal Anejo
Cruzan 5yr


still looking for the Z's and some others locally before finding some other method of acquisition or otherwise but not having much luck. I'll probably pickup a bottle of cruzan single barrel this weekend :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

How do you like the Brugal Anejo? That's been on my list for awhile but I keep passing it up for something else.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Mark C said:


> How do you like the Brugal Anejo? That's been on my list for awhile but I keep passing it up for something else.


I'd be interested to hear other opinions on this as well.

Personally I've never really like Brugal - not in the sipping column at least. It did and probably still does have it's pricing niche, but nothing I found grabbing about it, other than maybe it was not priced as _prestigiously_ as it sounds.

Maybe my expectations were always ridiculous?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Its not bad, different from most everything else. seemed to pair well with my cigar but its a bit harsh defiently has some of that "Im cut with grain alchol to get the proofage up" undertones but it could be Im just not familar with it enough. Pricing is quite competive


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

sorry but not a fan of the Brugal, just didnt do it for me

i believe you'll really enjoy the Cruzan Single Barrel.....snifter and sip


----------

